# purring on a mouth call *HELP*



## Gut_Pile (Mar 10, 2009)

For some reason I can't seem to do this. I have been trying for two or three seasons but can't get it. Maybe someone trick can help me out. Thanks


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 10, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> For some reason I can't seem to do this. I have been trying for two or three seasons but can't get it. Maybe someone trick can help me out. Thanks



Hard to explain to you. It's the kinda thing you need to be sitting with someone. Helps to "see" it done.


----------



## jonboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you gargle?If so, you can purr.Roll your throat like your gargling and blow air across the reeds for a perfect purr...


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 10, 2009)

If anybody lives or works around downtown Norcross. I'd be happy to meet there during lunch and give some pointers this week or next.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 10, 2009)

jonboy said:


> Can you gargle?If so, you can purr.Roll your throat like your gargling and blow air across the reeds for a perfect purr...



Yep, just like that. Channel the gurgle thru pursed lips.


----------



## coyota (Mar 10, 2009)

Any particular call or cut work best?


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2009)

Will,
Let's get together some time and I will show you how.

BTW/ Sami says you need to be studying.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 10, 2009)

Everybody has their favorites. One that requires little air is usually best. 
Split V, bat-wing, ghost cut, cutter, all will work allright if you have the right Technique


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 10, 2009)

If I get the time in the next couple days I might try and post a video.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 10, 2009)

its easier to purr with a lighter/fewer reeds, but it can be done.

I think of the sound like a reverse snore...do it first with no call, and no lip action.  It all in the back of the mouth, like a snore.  Then you can add the lip stuff later.

With a really light, single reed you can do just a lip flutter and get an acceptable purr.

I like to use a slate or box for purring and almost all calling anyways, and only use the mouth call for real close-in work.  You don't have to make a loud purr.  It seems to me real hens cant be heard by my ears more than 15 yards away or so.


----------



## joejack (Mar 10, 2009)

Double reed with ghost cut is my favorite. Box or scratch box is much easier and sounds better to me, but not everyone agrees.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 10, 2009)

There are several ways to Purr on a mouth call. One is posted above (I re-listed it here). 

Here are the three methods that I have seen used to Purr with a Mouth Call:

Roll your throat like you are gargling and blow air across the reeds of the call. 

Flutter your lips while blowing air across the reeds of the call. 

Flutter your tongue while blowing air across the reeds of the call.


----------



## scott ellis (Mar 10, 2009)

Without the call in your mouth blow a volume of air across your tongue attaining the "flutter".  Next place your call in and use the same technique.  Use a large breath of air and blow somewhat forcefully just to achieve the rolling of your tongue.  Then back it down to turkey volume...One key point is to let the call "float" in the roof of your mouth.  Meaning hold it with very little pressure.  Also allow your cheeks to fill with air as if you were taking a deep breath and expelling the air as if you had a long day at work...It will muffle the purr giving a more melodious sound..Hope this helps...

s.e.


----------



## yoteaholic (Mar 11, 2009)

TurkeyManiac said:


> If I get the time in the next couple days I might try and post a video.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> -that would be great!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 11, 2009)

I use the gargle method,but you can't do it with a dry mouth


----------



## short stop (Mar 11, 2009)

I   just   dump the  diapham  over on my check and purr with my natural voice  --  much easier imo .
  Its  just   another way   of  doing it ..


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 11, 2009)

short stop said:


> I   just   dump the  diapham  over on my check and purr with my natural voice  --  much easier imo .
> Its  just   another way   of  doing it ..



That's another good method.


----------



## hoppie (Mar 11, 2009)

I usually wet my lips and then flutter my lips while blowing air across the call.


----------



## hotamighty (Mar 11, 2009)

I use the gargle method.I can control the volume better that way than the others.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 13, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> For some reason I can't seem to do this. I have been trying for two or three seasons but can't get it. Maybe someone trick can help me out. Thanks



I posted up the video with some purring on it for you. 
Its on a thread


----------



## howl (Mar 13, 2009)

The gargle method is the prettiest, but hens don't always sound like that. Just pooch your lips out and blow. Its close enough to call one in.


----------

